

Delete HN account? - pjbrunet

Where's the option to delete an account here?
======
Fjslfj
Ironically for a community so adamant about data liberation, there is no way
to delete your posts or identity. I am surprised there aren't laws to force
site owners to allow users to delete their information.

~~~
pjbrunet
I was thinking the same thing. Twitter, Facebook, Google all allow you to make
edits and/or delete.

At the very least, StackExchange-like revisions would be nice. So if something
really needs to be rolled back, that's an option.

------
shawndumas
Just set your password to a large random string...

------
t0
Email PG.

